# Crufts- Livestreaming Thread



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Just thought I would make a thread for anyone else who will be glued to the youtube channel for the next four days 

Loved seeing Richard Curtis and the little chi Betty doing heelwork to music 
I loved the staffy agility display as well. 

I'm having a little trouble with the feed repeating and looping back but it is tolerable. 

Flyball about to begin!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

i could't find livestream just short videos


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Crufts presented by the Kennel Club

You can get it just on the main page. Or here alternatively...

Crufts - YouTube


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

ta! can't seem to get it to work on tv virgin youtube ap or phone and pc is too slow for streaming normally. nevermind will have to carry on with work & catch it on more4 later.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm having problems like every one else with lagging, but if you watch it 5 minutes behind the live broadcast there's less problems. 

I do wish we got to see more than just the main Arena, though - agility and flyball are great, but I'd love to see some judging rings too!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Is it constantly stopping for everyone else or is just my broadband


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Blitz said:


> Is it constantly stopping for everyone else or is just my broadband


For everyone, they're trying to sort it. Watch it five minutes behind live broadcast and it should run better.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Flyball loonies!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Milo had a 'mare in the flyball! 

That police GSD Zayn is stunning. 

I've done the several minutes behind trick and it does seem to be working a lot more smoothly.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm only catching snippets at the mo in my breaks at work... but I DID see that little dancing chi - what a sweetie!! Definitely not helping my "No I don't do small dogs" cause :001_wub:


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

And now it's the Gundog displays, my favourite!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've loved it so far that chi was just amazing :001_wub: and its nice to occasionally see another breed besides collies.

It's working much better for me now than it was earlier.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I see the commentary for the stream is as shambolic as ever- all part of the charm 

I hope Wee Betsy Boo will be taking part this year. And Dawn Weaver with Puzzle. I love seeing those wee dogs.


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting this, I was waiting until 6:30 but now I get to be glued to it a few hours before


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I sneakily watched the flyball at work this morning, kept freezing though our work pc's are pants
I wanted to see if any of my crufts fluggies were attached to any of the dogs


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Agility is on at the moment. I'm surprised - it's quite boring to watch!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I am waiting for it to come on at 630 i can't wait.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Hmm, there's some stuff I'm not liking.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A few of the terrors are so nervous  they shouldn't be like that they should be up on their toes looking for trouble.

I loved the cairn and the border.


----------



## katahnya (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been having sneaky looks at it between lectures at uni today


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

is anyone watching the more 4 coverage? lots and lots of breaks.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> is anyone watching the more 4 coverage? lots and lots of breaks.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Yeah, I am. Typical channel 4 haha.

Love this Norwich Terrier  he's very chilled


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I loved the Parson Russell Terrier.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I am watching both! Go hard or go home! 

Love the little norfolk, I have only met a few but I have thought highly of them all.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I love the Kerry blue and the Manchester terrier, this is the first year I am really watching it, must say I am rather enjoying the coverage (apart from breaks booo) curled up with my pooch.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Being a Westie person, the Westie is my fave and I adore the Manchester too


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Apart from the bullie and the Manchester   I really liked the Irish terrier


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Was anyone else having such problems with the livestream? Even after putting the quality down it was running for a few seconds and then freezing


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep, it was freezing awful this morning, and it cut off the end of the flyball for a friends for life thing. It seemed to improve later in the afternoon though.

Watching on more4, think their miles better than the Beeb were with it. Just wish those friends for life weren't so long. Especially as you know they'll repeat them again over the next 3 nights.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

wtching mix of online aand more4 

was it just me or did alot of the terriers seem afraid? 

lexi was taliking to the dogs on tv so i issed if anything was said bt nyone know wat happened with the staff? seemed to be limping abit


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Some of the terriers were very nervous and the staffy was clearly lame . It's a shame I loved the skye though.

I quite liked the basset still too much loose skin but much better eyes.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I liked it when the camera had a quick sweep over the waiting hounds and there, snoozing on the floor....the ridgie .


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone know if or where you can watch the complete group judging, I'm still at work and OH is recording it for me but says they didn't even show the full group line up and just showed best in group?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I liked it when the camera had a quick sweep over the waiting hounds and there, snoozing on the floor....the ridgie .


The bloodhound too just flopped out on her side :001_wub:.

They will have the group videos up the crufts channel soon.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I am recording it now and will be watching it later minus all the adverts and the talking crap.In other words i shall be watching the bits i want too watch.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

I didn't know it was on youtube but I was just watching the hounds on More4 and omg I want a wirehaired daschund, how cute are they!
And I loved the pharaoh hound and the whippet and the ridgeback. Eeeee dogs <3

Really gutted I missed the terriers, can I still see it on youtube?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

I tried to watch it on live streaming but it froze. Watching it on tv and love the west highland White terrier. so cute Buddy looked at it for ages or tried too with his cone.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I record it on More4 and then forward past all the crap, which is probably 90% of it.

Not sure what to think of the Skye Terrier, funny looking dog IMO. I also don't like the way some of the dogs tails are constantly pushed into place by the handlers; it can't exactly be comfortable for the dog to have its handlers hand wedged up its tail and buttocks constantly.

I wonder why the poor Staffie was lame? surely the owner must have known this before he took to dog in to ring?

Best looking terriers were the Border, Parsons and Norfolk in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Lovely dogs, some didn't look particulary comfortable though. Mainly that staff and the pharoah hound.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

the pharoah had way to much energy  didnt look very happy being touched by the judge 

the ibizan hound looked abit on the thin side to me didnt look good


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Some of the sighthounds were very skinny that sloughi , they are meant to be that thin when in hard muscular condition I'm not sure how many of those had muscles.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Some of the sighthounds were very skinny that sloughi , they are meant to be that thin when in hard muscular condition I'm not sure how many of those had muscles.


some sighthounds are ment to have more ribs visable were as others have more muscel but very dissapointed in the ibizan 

strted out happy tht they talken about vet checks early on and the eyes on some looked alot better but as it went on ended up more disapointed dogs were to thin or to afraid.

will wait and see tomoro,


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Toys and utility tomorrow a lot of potential for dogs to fail the health checks. There is a peke that has repeatedly passed them I suppose its an achievement he can walk and breathe at the same time without a struggle . The bulldog and pug should be interesting too.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

littleangel01 said:


> the pharoah had way to much energy  didnt look very happy being touched by the judge
> 
> the ibizan hound looked abit on the thin side to me didnt look good


I kind of thought that but my boyfriend pointed out that it presumably wouldn't be there as a good example of it's breed if it was too thin so I suppose he has a point!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

That terrier lineup was brilliant... I know I would have given the Parson Russell 1st but insure of the others. 
The skye was lovely, just didn't look very 'terrier like'


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

tiatortilla said:


> I kind of thought that but my boyfriend pointed out that it presumably wouldn't be there as a good example of it's breed if it was too thin so I suppose he has a point!


true however i think (and just my opinion) they need to raise the min weight for the breed. the dog did not look healthy


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

littleangel01 said:


> true however i think (and just my opinion) they need to raise the min weight for the breed. the dog did not look healthy


You could well be right there, i don't know anything about the breed 
I do agree though, it did look very skinny. I always thought the general rule with skinny dogs is that you can feel all the ribs and see just three of them?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Just watching the ABC agility - shame on that handler with the patterdale/JRT for shouting at her dog for her bad handling  Lovely seeing some tollers out there though


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

For that last team agility round they said that it was all clear but I was sure that the last dog went in the tunnel the wrong way?

EDIT- Maybe not. I haven't woken up properly yet!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been catching up on the abc agility no kelpies so far. The last few years its been mostly kelpies  so nice to see other breeds compete though.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Every year I watch Crufts and think- I want a border collie! They do seem very versatile for all of the activities. I really enjoyed the flyball today- you can see how mad into it the dogs are. 

Going to get a big mug of tea and settle in for an afternoon of agility now


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Rewatching the groups from last night because it kept freezing for me why was a cirneco dell'etna doing a lap  I didn't think they were fully registered yet?

Interesting to see a few mini aussies in the abc lovely looking dogs


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

Loved Agility!
Wow, crufts looks so fun. I want to compete


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

I clicked on the link and I get a Crufts page with a youtube screen that has a screenshot of event times and music playing.

Is that what is supposed to be there? When does the live coverage start?

CC


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

comfortcreature said:


> I clicked on the link and I get a Crufts page with a youtube screen that has a screenshot of event times and music playing.
> 
> Is that what is supposed to be there? When does the live coverage start?
> 
> CC


It's been on all day but there seems to be a bit of a break until about 20 minutes time right now CC then it will start back up again


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Thankyou. I'll go back out with the dogs for a while then.

CC


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm currently in love with the chocolate Cocker on the agility course. . . love watching dogs move well and a spaniel to top it off.

CC


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

Loving this current collie!


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

Petnat - The collie is gorgeous, and quite speedy!


----------



## katahnya (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been watching the livestream on and off - but a bit behind so it's less jerky. My daughter has watched some of the agility with me and is loving it.


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

Nedlo Black Magic - border collie - I have heard alot of, finished on 5 faults but still a good time!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the dog up for child's best friend :001_wub: looks like a big softie


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Aww the golden oldie won. Happy, waggy dog- though I did think he looked a little lame when walking out. Oh and hearing the owner she sounds like she is from over here!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The dog was rescued from the Lagan as a puppy  they got him from Assisi


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> The dog was rescued from the Lagan as a puppy  they got him from Assisi


Oh I didn't know that! And I used to volunteer with them too!

Oh the utility- there are some real stunners there. The Tibetan spaniel is prob my favourite but the Eurasier was *very* striking.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Just saw the b/t Tibbie in utility. I'm thrilled. I rarely ever get to see the movement of these guys.

CC


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the japanese akita inu :001_wub: but I really like the german spitz klein.

The last few dogs looked quite unsettled coming out I wonder what happened.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Not at all keen on the bulldog. It looks almost inherently obese in its structure.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's a start though she's better than some are.

That chow was adorable :001_wub:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Which can't say much for the rest! I dunno, they aren't my cup of tea anyway so I know very little about them. 

The little choc spitz was a delight. I'm enjoying a lot of this group. And the toys later I am extremely excited for


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm loving all the little fluffballs :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The shar pei was quite good.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Well the Tibbie "Ellie" looked so typically Tibbie. Wonderful expression on her face when the close up was shot but she seemed a bit off put by the clapping and crowd (tail went down and she looked about - alert - to see for herself what was going on). These are such Tibbie traits. I think Tibbies often don't show well because of them but those of us that know Tibbies adore them.

I have to mention that I was very glad to see the Sharpei that was put up as BOB. A wonderfully moderate dog.

CC


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the little german spitz :001_wub: such a character.

I'm not sure about the frenchie though.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Am I imagining things or did the eurasier just disappear? I am sure I saw it come out first but didn't see it again?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It was only doing a lap of honour, they're still an import register breed.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not a bad little dog and such an achievment for a young dog


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Should have been the Dalmatian  Was the only one with a wagging tail!

Not that I'm biased or anything, that's the main thing.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

All these groomed to perfection toys and then the affenpinchser .

That peke is horrific.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

<looks around>

Anyone else here?!

The IG is just gorgeous and the CC too :001_wub:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I loved the spitz breeds. So cute! I had one when i was smaller (a Japanese one) 

gone off the live feed at the moment and watching more 4 right now


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> All these groomed to perfection toys and then the affenpinchser .
> 
> That peke is horrific.


Comment on the youtube... "it looks like it fell into it's own fur"...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The long coat chi is quite nice.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Comment on the youtube... "it looks like it fell into it's own fur"...


Even the commentators said it was struggling when it came in 

Love the coton


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

The toy group is always my favourite. I thought the chi's were very nice but I wish they didn't hold the lead so high up on the neck- it sometimes looks like they are being held up by it.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The judge is being quite rough a few of the dogs don't like her


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love Theo that king charles he does agility as well.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> The judge is being quite rough a few of the dogs don't like her


I thought that too; the IG's tail was up around it's belly


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The chinese crested too and now the maltese


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm not liking the handlers stringing up many of these.

I'm adoring the dogs. I was glad to see the Maltese picked up finally. I loved the Papillon - my prejudice showing of course.

CC


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The papilion was amazing but dear god that peke  how are they meant to be dignified when they can barely breathe.

The pom is just brilliant :001_wub:


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Loved the dalmation today, he looked so happy to be there!


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Rewatching the groups from last night because it kept freezing for me why was a cirneco dell'etna doing a lap  I didn't think they were fully registered yet?
> 
> Interesting to see a few mini aussies in the abc lovely looking dogs


someoen said that some new breeds have been added this year maybe this is one of them?

is it just me or do alot of the dogs seem terrified? alot look very unhappy about being in the ring or being handled by the judge.

disapointed by the english bull dog and the french bulldog 

nice to see the dallie with a wagging tail tho


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Go Fergal and Theo :001_wub:

The yorkie was a sweetheart not a breed I like usually but such character.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Well done Theo he was beautiful only slightly biased people might stop being rude about my Rupert now


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

each time i watch or visit crufts i get more and more impressed with the stand poodles. seem like loverly dogs but not sure i could ever give one one of them hair cuts


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

That poor Maltese wasn't enjoying himself


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

The Griffon's beard  for a bitch, that was very impressive 

Loved the utility group before, but not a toy person myself; although I'm loving the Pinschers and the Griffon


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not a toy person either but some of them were lovely 

Did not like that peke at all though - made me cringe when it came out


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Feeling upset by the Peke.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They are still doing the health checks aren't they? If so how did that pass or the frenchie that was panting the whole way around :001_unsure:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Perhaps that's why so many dogs get their first CCs today Nicky - maybe a lot of the 'top dogs' failed vet checks - would be interesting to know how many did in each breed


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Only the bobs are health checked I thought although it would be great to see them do it for all the dogs or even just all the the bobs.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I made this thread this time last year about one of the Peke's I grew up with.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/225006-fell-walking-pekingese.html


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Pleased for the CKCS, he looked very happy out there which is so nice to see


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

i was also shocked by the pug, met one or two and not really a fan but the one just seemed really bad 

same as the peke


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

cravensmum said:


> I made this thread this time last year about one of the Peke's I grew up with.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/225006-fell-walking-pekingese.html


What a difference to the Peke seen tonight .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

We need a big dog to win a group .


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The pug looked very overweight .

It will be interesting to see the neapolitan mastiff in working.

That dog is lovely Cravensmum. I remember reading a post on another forum someone was saying they used to be one of the stars of the toy group strutting out ahead of the handler full of arrogance as they should be. Now they're just a wreck


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Am I right in thinking the more 'pushed in' the nose, the worse the breathing? My mum's shi tzu has a fairly long snout for a shi tzu, but her only breathing issue is she snores in her sleep and snorts sometimes. I'm not very good in terms of knowledge with small breeds


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> is it just me or do alot of the dogs seem terrified? alot look very unhappy about being in the ring or being handled by the judge.


I was at crufts yesterday and noticed a few very nervy dogs being shown. The hamiltonstovare in the hound group was a trembling wreck until it was his turn to be judged and then he seemed to go into 'show dog' mode and perked right up.

Agree with the comments about the peke. If a 'normal' dog has to be carried everywhere as it struggles so much to walk a few metres then you'd start to consider euthanasia. It's sickening that these dogs are STILL being bred and rewarded.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Our other Peke


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

lennythecloud said:


> I was at crufts yesterday and noticed a few very nervy dogs being shown. The hamiltonstovare in the hound group was a trembling wreck until it was his turn to be judged and then he seemed to go into 'show dog' mode and perked right up.
> 
> Agree with the comments about the peke. If a 'normal' dog has to be carried everywhere as it struggles so much to walk a few metres then you'd start to consider euthanasia. It's sickening that these dogs are STILL being bred and rewarded.


i went two years ago and walking round ect all the dogs seemed very happy going into the ring coming out or when they were waiting around someone i know was showing her dog so i went over to say hello and 90% o the dogs i walked passed had wagging tails.


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> i went two years ago and walking round ect all the dogs seemed very happy going into the ring coming out or when they were waiting around someone i know was showing her dog so i went over to say hello and 90% o the dogs i walked passed had wagging tails.


Don't get me wrong, the vast majority looked fine and happy, it's just a shame to see the few that were not so happy about the situation.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think part of the issue tonight was the judge was being quite rough with the toys and some especially the Italian Greyhound are quite sensitive. The chinese crested was fine going around but nervous on the table and when they went back to her.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

lennythecloud said:


> Don't get me wrong, the vast majority looked fine and happy, it's just a shame to see the few that were not so happy about the situation.


iv watched abit online anf the more4 but alot seem afraid in the ring and when being handled just seemed a bit strange so was wondering if maybe something had happened backstage ect when there was a close up on one or two dogs they seemed to be shaking badly.



Nicky10 said:


> I think part of the issue tonight was the judge was being quite rough with the toys and some especially the Italian Greyhound are quite sensitive. The chinese crested was fine going around but nervous on the table and when they went back to her.


yes she seemed very hard handed pulling them around ect saw one or two breeds trying there best to back away and being grabbed about


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

wow really like the black/white Tibetan Terrier


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

And there have been quite a few young dogs going bob most of them will never have seen anything like the main arena before. It must be pretty scary all the lights and noise and people. Some of the terrors were a bit nervous too.

The tibetan terrier was great so bouncy.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I thought the papillon did really well


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The papilion was just prancing :001_wub: I love their ears.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I would imagine it's not so much the ring and the judges that are unsettled the dogs - that's what they are used to day in, day out - and they I presume they wouldn't have got as far as they have done if they were sensitive to being handled - but rather the huge arena. That's a lot of people and a lot of noise, and very, very different to the rings and small crowds they are largely used to.

Been a bit disappointed with all the group winners so far  Nothing against any of the dogs, but none of the breeds have been my cup of tea! Need some big dogs to win the groups now, they're all little 'uns so far. Was rooting for the Dalmatian and the Papilion tonight - they both seemed to be loving what they were doing. 

Pleased to see none of the high profile breeds have failed their checks so far, although thought the Peke should have done - but admittedly, what I know about Pekes I could write on a postage stamp! The frenchie, bullie and pug all seemed very overweight, but thought they were quite resonable for the breed.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

The peke was just not what I think any dog should be- the squashed faces I find just awful. I wasn't keen on the pug either. When I see those dogs huffing and puffing to put one foot in front of one another, I just want to put an oxygen mask on them...

This is why I love the chi's- they might be small but they can be so athletic, if anyone missed the Freestyle Heelwork to Music Richard Curtis with Betty you should totally check it out. They are from 16mins in. 
Freestyle Heelwork To Music - Crufts 2013 - YouTube


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Am I right in thinking the more 'pushed in' the nose, the worse the breathing? My mum's shi tzu has a fairly long snout for a shi tzu, but her only breathing issue is she snores in her sleep and snorts sometimes. I'm not very good in terms of knowledge with small breeds


The issue with the short noses, for breathing, is the palate. If the palate has shortened with the muzzle then the breathing will not be obstructed.

You heighten the chances of having obstructed airway with short muzzles, but you can have short muzzles without obstructed airway.

More importantly the air chamber (nasal cavity) which helps to cool/warm the air before it goes to the lungs is lost with the shorter muzzles . . . and that is a cause of different problems (mostly overheating but where I am from also pneumonia can set in from the cold air hitting straight into the lungs).










http://www.vetsurgerycentral.com/resp_brachycephalic_airway_syndrome.html

CC


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

comfortcreature said:


> The issue with the short noses, for breathing, is the pallet. If the palate has shortened with the muzzle then the breathing will not be obstructed.
> 
> You heighten the chances of having obstructed airway with short muzzles, but you can have short muzzles without obstructed airway.
> 
> ...


I see! That's interesting, thank you for such a clear and thorough answer


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I think part of the issue tonight was the judge was being quite rough with the toys and some especially the Italian Greyhound are quite sensitive. The chinese crested was fine going around but nervous on the table and when they went back to her.


Maybe but it was an effective way of judgeing temprement in a group of breeds that are meant to be friendly and companionable. Many of the dogs were perfectly happy and tolerant to be pulled about and I think it's dogs with that kind of naturally steady temprement that should be rewarded and ultimately bred from (if everything else is right).


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Hmmm.... Victoria Pendleton promoting the idea of having littermates


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

lennythecloud said:


> Maybe but it was an effective way of judgeing temprement in a group of breeds that are meant to be friendly and companionable. Many of the dogs were perfectly happy and tolerant to be pulled about and I think it's dogs with that kind of naturally steady temprement that should be rewarded and ultimately bred from (if everything else is right).


Definitely and the ultimate group winner Theo's tail never stopped wagging the whole time very sweet dog. But not all dogs are going to cope with being handled harshly.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Hmmm.... Victoria Pendleton promoting the idea of having littermates


Yes, I picked up on this too - was expecting a little comment after saying it wasn't advisable, but nope! Recipe for disaster with a breed like a Dobe if someone now thinks littermate brothers especially, are a good idea!

Then the lady, forget her name, saying she gives her dog milk for breakfast.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope they're planning to do more segments on dog rescues, it was interesting to hear from the lady from the Blue Cross about why so many huskies are being put into rescues at the moment.

To be honest I wish they'd have a segment on all the popular breeds (if not all) even just for 5-10 minutes because I'm sure people are going "oooh I want one of them they're so cute" then they're online looking for a pup. Maybe if they explained in more detail the responsibility and needs of the dog directly to the viewer (I know it's easy to find online, but some people don't bother) maybe they won't jump into it and think about it in more depth.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

I have littermate brothers and give my dogs a touch of milk for breakfast - have for over 30 years without a hint of trouble from it and they enjoy it.

What are we implying here?

Did she really promote the idea of littermate pups?

CC


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

comfortcreature said:


> I have littermate brothers and give my dogs a touch of milk for breakfast - have for over 30 years without a hint of trouble from it and they enjoy it.
> 
> What are we implying here?
> 
> ...


I realise that many people have littermates with no problems at all, I have littermates myself (as had Sixtar who also commented)  , but I am also very aware of the very common problems that it can cause, and that is why most respectable breeders do not as a rule home two littermates together. Obviously there are always exceptions to the rule but I think it is generally agreed by knowledgeable 'dog people' that it is not advisable to have littermates, particularly of the same sex.

Although Victoria did not actively promote having littermates I'm sure there will be some people watching who will think "OOh wouldn't it be lovely to have two little puppies from the same litter" without fully knowing the in's and out's (a bit like I did!)

I'm just surprised that they wouldn't at least mention that it is not recommended to have 2 puppies from the same litter, especially seeing as earlier they were doing a bit on the right way to go about buying a puppy


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I've been catching up on the abc agility no kelpies so far. The last few years its been mostly kelpies  so nice to see other breeds compete though.


don't quote me but I think - there are new rules that only the top 2 qualifiers from each breed are invited to compete in the abc.
Can't remember if that was for Olympia and/or Crufts though as I wasn't paying attention given that 1. I'm rubbish at agility and 2. I have a wsd so can't do abc anyway.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

speug said:


> don't quote me but I think - there are new rules that only the top 2 qualifiers from each breed are invited to compete in the abc.
> Can't remember if that was for Olympia and/or Crufts though as I wasn't paying attention given that 1. I'm rubbish at agility and 2. I have a wsd so can't do abc anyway.


Sort of like the flyball rules that one of the 6 dogs had to be an abc. Not that they had to run them just had to have something with no collie in it standing there although most did run their abcs I think.

It's a good idea it stops the sport becoming dominated by one breed and people see that they can run other breeds.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

The two little toy poodles were like rockets in the team agility!

I did think the handler touched the older border terrier (quite obviously) on the dogwalk but no one picked them up on it. 

These agility cav's are lovely.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh bless that little JRT at HWTM. The gordon setter was having a bit of a nightmare though.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I loved the gundog demo Secret :001_wub:

It was good to hear her say they're trained with treats and sweeties you know all those things that will ruin a good gundog . So different to if they did it at Westminster.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I have watched flyball in the arena , the noise was amazing...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They look like they're really enjoying the flyball but so many collies :Yawn:


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> They look like they're really enjoying the flyball but so many collies :Yawn:


Nothing wrong with collies


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're good dogs there's just so many of them in everything :frown2:


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> They're good dogs there's just so many of them in everything :frown2:


Makes it exciting for me! I love them!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> They're good dogs there's just so many of them in everything :frown2:


That's why I love ABC agility - much more exciting imo


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I loved the abc :thumbup1: and it's good to show people that any breed can do it not just collies. It might encourage people to try it with their own dogs whatever breed they have.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The speed of that white poodle


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

Aw naughty JRT


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah the terror sense of humour :lol:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Yay for the Beacon Smalls! Their little white poodle was a star! So fast! 

I think the Border collies are great but it is nice to see a bit more variety. They totally dominate flyball and HWTM- and take up big numbers in the medium/large agility as well. Sometimes it feels like you are watching basically one dog do everything Lol.


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

jenniferx said:


> Yay for the Beacon Smalls! Their little white poodle was a star! So fast!
> 
> I think the Border collies are great but it is nice to see a bit more variety. They totally dominate flyball and HWTM- and take up big numbers in the medium/large agility as well. Sometimes it feels like you are watching basically one dog do everything Lol.


Aw I love collie's, I think they dominate Crufts!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it good for that apricot poodle to be doing agility being so old and diagnosed with Addisons


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Watching now! Never really seen agility so its something new


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She was struggling quite a bit though bless her


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Is it good for that apricot poodle to be doing agility being so old and diagnosed with Addisons


It struggled a bit I think. I don't know if it would be good for it or not?


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

Okay this Collie/Celtie was disasterous! 

What a crazy course though!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think we'll see a lot of slip ups such a complicated course.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

BottlePop said:


> Okay this Collie/Celtie was disasterous!
> 
> What a crazy course though!!


Think she was already disqualified in the previous round of agility anyway


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Is it good for that apricot poodle to be doing agility being so old and diagnosed with Addisons





Nicky10 said:


> She was struggling quite a bit though bless her





astro2011 said:


> It struggled a bit I think. I don't know if it would be good for it or not?


Yeah I thought the same. She struggled this morning as well. The worry for me is that they are so motivated by the sport and pleasing their owners that they push themselves beyond what is sensible for them. You'd have thought though that they'd withdraw the dog if she wasn't up to it?



BottlePop said:


> Okay this Collie/Celtie was disasterous!
> 
> What a crazy course though!!


She had a horrible round earlier on as well. They did say that the owner had a bad flu so that could explain it!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm bored of watching collies doing agility but it's quite fun watching the little dogs.

I'd love to try agility with mine, but it's impossible to find a fenced in training club.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

sharloid said:


> I'm bored of watching collies doing agility but it's quite fun watching the little dogs.
> 
> I'd love to try agility with mine, but it's impossible to find a fenced in training club.


I've seen some that have indoor agility but they were miles from me - probably more near Newark or so from what I recall


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

jenniferx said:


> She had a horrible round earlier on as well. They did say that the owner had a bad flu so that could explain it!





Phoolf said:


> Think she was already disqualified in the previous round of agility anyway


Oh I didn't see them compete earlier. She just didn't look in control at all and the dog basically ran riot!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

BottlePop said:


> Oh I didn't see them compete earlier. She just didn't look in control at all and the dog basically ran riot!


Yeah I think she's a bit ill About 3 people got eliminations early I think


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I've seen some that have indoor agility but they were miles from me - probably more near Newark or so from what I recall


That's miles from me too


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

All the hero dogs now :thumbup1: although that husky looks quite overweight


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought the same


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

That's the only poodle I've seen that I would have


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> All the hero dogs now :thumbup1: although that husky looks quite overweight


Yep, it's waddling. :frown2:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor thing how do you let such an active breed get that fat.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Awwww at this cavs story - I'm tearing up :lol:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Do the huskys legs look short or is it just that overweight


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's just that overweight :frown2:

Why do they keep calling Holly a king charles she's a cavalier 

Scrabble is beautiful though


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

That is a big dog!!! :O
(SCRABBLE)


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Poor husky!

Glad to see the Leonberger win


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

Groovy dancing!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay that routine was very impressive - most the HTM work bores me to death but that was awesome


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> Okay that routine was very impressive - most the HTM work bores me to death but that was awesome


Completely agree, but this one was fun!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

The Irish competitor there got awarded a clear round and into the lead but it blatantly knocked over one of the 'bricks' on the wall type jump. They even played it back in the replay. Shouldn't that matter? Or is it the case that if the judge didn't see it, it didn't happen?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow they were fast! I can see why they use border collies though!


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

jenniferx said:


> The Irish competitor there got awarded a clear round and into the lead but it blatantly knocked over one of the 'bricks' on the wall type jump. They even played it back in the replay. Shouldn't that matter? Or is it the case that if the judge didn't see it, it didn't happen?


if the judge didn't see it then it didn't happen


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I LOVE watching the flyball. I think it is my favourite event. Four paws worthy winners, they had been consistently great over all three days.


----------



## BottlePop (Feb 3, 2013)

It's lagging for me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Showing what good temperment these dogs have being handed over to strangers this morning and behaving so well.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

This obedience is breathtaking to watch


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like Mary Rae's merle dog it's lovely.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice looking gsds in the breeders finals


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

i used to love watching the agility (lexi likes it to  ) but gotta say gettin bit bored of seeing border collies


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

littleangel01 said:


> i used to love watching the agility (lexi likes it to  ) but gotta say gettin bit bored of seeing border collies


This morning just before 11 was the small ABC agility


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> This morning just before 11 was the small ABC agility


missed it so going to catch up later  altho saying that my local club emailed me back sayin they only allow bc or bc crosses so think may just not watch 

no nothing about flyball can anyone tell me why in the finals the first bit wasnt aloud? said something bout 4legs?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh the Azawakh that's just been on TV :001_wub:.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The working spaniels are very small :001_huh: such happy dogs though.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> missed it so going to catch up later  altho saying that my local club emailed me back sayin they only allow bc or bc crosses so think may just not watch
> 
> no nothing about flyball can anyone tell me why in the finals the first bit wasnt aloud? said something bout 4legs?


I think they said the 1st dog with 4 legs past the post was the winner but it was impossible to seperate the teams as it all down to the eyes of the judge and they don't use replay technology etc. That is what I understood but could be wrong!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A few docked gundogs in the gunkeepers ring I thought they couldn't be shown .


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

BlueBeagle said:


> I think they said the 1st dog with 4 legs past the post was the winner but it was impossible to seperate the teams as it all down to the eyes of the judge and they don't use replay technology etc. That is what I understood but could be wrong!!


kind of makes sense  nice to see other breeds on there


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> A few docked gundogs in the gunkeepers ring I thought they couldn't be shown .


Well they aren't being shown are they?

They are merely putting on a display.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So if the flatcoat is a full champion does that mean he has show titles too?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> i used to love watching the agility (lexi likes it to  ) but gotta say gettin bit bored of seeing border collies


It would be boring without them though


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So that's two dogs now, strung up so much they can hardly breath  

Some could learn a lot from the Gordon setter owner


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Love the german pointers so elegant :001_wub: and a working gundog too :thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The labrador is far too fat


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The setters are so full of character and look like such clowns, love them!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Quite a few dual purpose dogs in the ring


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

not a big fan of retrivers but liking the curly coated  

i pmsl when the dog stopped to wee  im guessing thats what there all stopping to sniff at


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

littleangel01 said:


> not a big fan of retrivers but liking the curly coated
> 
> i pmsl when the dog stopped to wee  im guessing thats what there all stopping to sniff at


I love CCR's - so beautiful


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

labs to fat


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Quite a nice clumber after the mess last year.

I loved the flat coat such a happy dog.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Claire Balding's "And another massive entry" made me chuckle about the lab . I know she meant massive entry in terms of numbers of labs...but still...pretty apt .


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

The lab has a lovely personality but looks very chubby


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Loved the curly coat getting a cuddle

Such a beautiful field and a gorgeous irish water spaniel


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

clumber looks at lot better (eyes) the american cockers always make me laugh as heads look to small for the body


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice eyes on the sussex too.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

think im going to have to pay more attention to the gun group, also liking the water spaniel


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Loving watching this group but have to agree about the lab's size. The flatcoat looks so happy


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Quite a nice clumber after the mess last year.
> 
> I loved the flat coat such a happy dog.


Mmmm

Big Boom's Kennel :: clumber spaniel & golden retriever

Seems a bit odd


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, that springer is much bigger than any I've ever seen before!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

littleangel01 said:


> think im going to have to pay more attention to the gun group, also liking the water spaniel


Irish water spaniels are great real clowns.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> The lab has a lovely personality but looks very chubby


All labs look chubby, I've never seen one that looks a decent weight yet Most are overweight, bad behaved and walking their owners:lol:

And, sorry, but I'm sick of "friends for life". It's taking up far too much time


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

rona said:


> Mmmm
> 
> Big Boom's Kennel :: clumber spaniel & golden retriever
> 
> Seems a bit odd


I prefer the working clumbers by far but that was good for a show dog.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Irish water spaniels are great real clowns.


They are flaming bonkers!! Love them, but bonkers!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok I succumbed and I'm watching the Gundogs,but what the hell are some of the handlers wearing.:yikes:

Is there a fashion in dog showing that you wear the most gaudy colours and clothes from the back of the wardrobe that should have been chucked out decades ago.

Don't they realise they are on telly.

I can't concentrate on the dogs.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogless said:


> They are flaming bonkers!! Love them, but bonkers!


Clowns sounds better :lol: sort of like terrors have character.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Irish water spaniels are great real clowns.


never really looked tbh paid more attention to the hounds but seeing a few breeds i may have to look into


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> Ok I succumbed and I'm watching the Gundogs,but what the hell are some of the owners wearing.:yikes:
> 
> Is there a fashion in dog showing that you wear the most gaudy colours and clothes from the back of the wardrobe that should have been chucked out decades ago.
> 
> ...


i always thought you were ment to wear somthing smart comfy that shows of the dogs colour ect but had a good laugh on some of the outfits


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ugh the other 3 were much better

Did she just hit the weimaraner


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I prefer the working clumbers by far but that was good for a show dog.


Isn't it from the very same lady who said she would never be back at crufts? 

The dog that was disqualified is at that kennel 

I thought the body on the Clumber has improved over previous years, it's movement was okish/maybe just but it's poor eyes :nonod:


----------



## Furry Feet (Jan 3, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> All labs look chubby, I've never seen one that looks a decent weight yet Most are overweight, bad behaved and walking their owners:lol:QUOTE]
> 
> Not all labs are overweight


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

My only word on the female handlers' fashions is SPORTS BRA - well, that's two but they adequately describe what is needed I feel .


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> All labs look chubby, I've never seen one that looks a decent weight yet Most are overweight, bad behaved and walking their owners:lol:
> 
> And, sorry, but I'm sick of "friends for life". It's taking up far too much time


I understand that it's a show type and will look a bit chubbier than the working type anyway, but it just seems a little too big, even for a show type. I don't know, I'm still researching labs as me and the OH are looking into getting one


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Can _any_ handler do that run without looking like an eijit?


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

The GSP is gorgeous... he's my choice for group winner


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Disappointed


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would have loved Merlin to win or the gsp.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow. The lab.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

i am disapointed the lab won


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Furry Feet said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> > All labs look chubby, I've never seen one that looks a decent weight yet Most are overweight, bad behaved and walking their owners:lol:QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Really wanted one of the other lovely breeds to win.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Am I right in thinking they look for the breed temperament as well as looks? Because if so I think that lab may have just won on his personality, I hope they address the weight in the interview, but I doubt it.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Am I right in thinking they look for the breed temperament as well as looks? Because if so I think that lab may have just one on his personality, I hope they address the weight in the interview, but I doubt it.


only thing they said was they are ment to be solid.


----------



## Furry Feet (Jan 3, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Furry Feet said:
> 
> 
> > Your dog is beautiful. And I can honestly say I have never seen a Labrador that looks like yours, most if not all are barrel shaped Yours looks beautifully healthy and actually capable of working in fields all day. Most don't look like they could run around the park!
> ...


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

It's a shame that the lab's such an awfully heavy type because he was handled beautifully and had a great temprement. There's absolutely no way though that dog could be anywhere near as athletic and functional as say Adrian Slater's lovely working black lab that was doing a demo in the main ring earlier.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

littleangel01 said:


> only thing they said was they are ment to be solid.


Felt like they kind of tip-toed around the issue and just fobbed it off as the dog is "solid". I'm concerned some people watching will be thinking "oh well if that's best in breed then my lab is too skinny, need to feed it more." :shocked: Giving off the wrong impression!


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

seems lot of people are agreeing that he looked over weight


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Really pleased the Lab won. Stunning boy and such a character.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Has anyone commenting on the weight of this dog actually got their hands on the dog and felt it in person? because if not, you have no idea whether the dog is overweight.

The majority of people are used to seeing BYB Labradors that are not structurally sound and physically bear little resemblance to the breed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Has anyone commenting on the weight of this dog actually got their hands on the dog and felt it in person? because if not, you have no idea whether the dog is overweight.
> 
> The majority of people are used to seeing BYB Labradors that are not structurally sound and physically bear little resemblance to the breed.


Good point actually. Could be muscle for all we know. Hell, I've had people tell me off cause my lurch ain't all that 'ribby' but he's quite solid and muscled.

Anyone ever picked up a peke? I have recently and My hands nearly got lost in that fur. :lol:


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Dogless said:


> My only word on the female handlers' fashions is SPORTS BRA - well, that's two but they adequately describe what is needed I feel .


I'm thinking that I'm going to have to get a little dog if I want to show rather than a husky just so I don't have to run...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sharloid said:


> I'm thinking that I'm going to have to get a little dog if I want to show rather than a husky just so I don't have to run...


I just used to wear a sports bra to ring craft .


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I just used to wear a sports bra to ring craft .


What... _just_ a sports bra?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Coffee said:


> What... _just_ a sports bra?


That and a sombrero :shocked:.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

sharloid said:


> I'm thinking that I'm going to have to get a little dog if I want to show rather than a husky just so I don't have to run...


think a huskys bad try showing a horse  get half way round and have to walk


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I didn't get to watch live tonight but I have caught up! 

I thought the Sussex spaniel looked like a lovely dog! In fact I was surprised by how taken I was by quite a few breeds as this group wouldn't be amongst my favs. The Bracco Italiano was beautiful and I thought all the pointers and vizla's showed terribly well. In truth the lab would have probably been my very last choice out of what was available in the group. 

As for dog show handler fashion- every year I find myself thinking- what on earth are they wearing! And I always feel quite embarrassed for those doing HWTM but then I remember that the dogs look like they are loving it and don't judge us for however much of a wazzock we look -( in so far as we know anyway...... lol).


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

can you not watch any of the individual breed judging on the live stream?


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

clayton1985 said:


> can you not watch any of the individual breed judging on the live stream?


I think that the live streaming is basically the arena program for the day so it is whatever is happening in there that will be broadcast. You can follow the schedule on the Crufts Website 'What's On' menu. Though obviously it is the last day today!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Wee Betsy Boo! I love that dog, so glad I got to see her run  Even if she did have 10 faults and wasn't that fast.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The agility championship they're so fast . I liked them saying about one of Dawn Weaver's dogs being stolen the more publicity the better


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Where are the husky and giant schnauzer


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Where are the husky and giant schnauzer


I thought the schnauzers were in utility


----------

